# is cross breeding possible?



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

hello i have herd alot about snakes being cross bred but how would you cross breed i mean you wouldnt breed a corn snake with a columbian redtail or a hog island boa with a milk snake i would like to hear from other people what they mean by cross breeding because i am baffled???

Thanks: victory:


----------



## ninja_636 (Oct 19, 2008)

REPTAREXPERT said:


> hello i have herd alot about snakes being cross bred but how would you cross breed i mean you wouldnt breed a corn snake with a columbian redtail or a hog island boa with a milk snake i would like to hear from other people what they mean by cross breeding because i am baffled???
> 
> Thanks: victory:


 
rong place mate you need to be in snake help and chat : victory:


----------



## lekkie (Aug 13, 2006)

REPTAREXPERT said:


> hello i have herd alot about snakes being cross bred but how would you cross breed i mean you wouldnt breed a corn snake with a columbian redtail or a hog island boa with a milk snake i would like to hear from other people what they mean by cross breeding because i am baffled???
> 
> Thanks: victory:


i think what your talking about is hybridising like say a corn and a rat snake or royal python and a blood python


however things like boas and corns boas and milks would not work as boas are live bearers corns and milks lay eggs


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

yeh thanks for that im not that expirienced but would certainly like to know more about cross breeding snakes 

so dose it have to be kept within the same family boas breeding with a different kind of boa 

python breeding with a different species of python 

im just curious thats all because all of the books dont go into it and the internet dosent give me a straight answer :whistling2:


----------



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

it must be the same family - for example a bci wont breed with a rainbow boa


----------



## jonnyboy (Apr 22, 2008)

i think some of the ones that have been done already are....

Burm x Afrock
Carpet x Royal
Burm x Royal (I think)
Corns x Kings (jungle)

im sure there are more weird and wonderful creations out there, not everyone likes the idea of it though


----------



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

a carpet and a burm or whatever wont breed as their not both in the same family - though a carpet python has been bred to a tree python as they are both morelia


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

jonnyboy said:


> i think some of the ones that have been done already are....
> 
> Burm x Afrock
> Carpet x Royal
> ...


wow that is weird :no1:


----------



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

if you want python crosses think in the family. burm x retic - cateater, burm x afrock, retic x afrock, burm x royal - burmball, blood x ball - superball, gtp x carpet python - carpondro, etc


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

i think im starting to understand this a little better now thanks guys :no1:


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

has anyone actually accomplished cross breeding on this forum that anyone might know off :mf_dribble:


----------



## Tominho35 (Feb 25, 2008)

BarneyM said:


> if you want python crosses think in the family. burm x retic - cateater, burm x afrock, retic x afrock, burm x royal - burmball, blood x ball - superball, gtp x carpet python - carpondro, etc


burm x retic - borneo bat eater
carpet x retic - cat eater (one breeder in the world as far as i know)
burm x afrock
burm x royal
royal x carpet
carpet x gtp
tiger x burm
tiger x afrock
macklotts x carpet

carpets are pretty much the sl**s of the python world if you look at how much they can be used to hybridise lol


----------



## Tominho35 (Feb 25, 2008)

there was a breeding pair of carpondros on the classifieds a few days ago and there was talk of bob clarke bringing some bat eaters over next time :mf_dribble:


----------



## J-Dee (Jan 14, 2008)

jonnyboy said:


> i think some of the ones that have been done already are....
> 
> Burm x Afrock
> Carpet x Royal
> ...


 
yeah sure they called the burm x royal a burmball.


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/31639-burmese-x-royal-hybrids-hatched.html << see thread for pics


----------



## lefty (Jun 2, 2008)

Tominho35 said:


> burm x retic - borneo bat eater
> carpet x retic - cat eater (one breeder in the world as far as i know)
> burm x afrock
> burm x royal
> ...


i thought that a cateater was a burm x retic and a bateater was a burm x afrock. moe, whos a member on here from hamburg has 2 pairs of cateaters available at the moment that i hope to own in january. check out bob clarks site for more on hybrids. cheers lefty


----------



## Bantastic (Jul 29, 2008)

someone did post a link on here before with pictures of ball pythons being crossed with boas and stuff, dont know where it is though


----------



## Tominho35 (Feb 25, 2008)

will check back in a mo lol


----------



## Tominho35 (Feb 25, 2008)

FANGIO - ''I'm assuming you mean Borneo bat-eater which as Mike's posted above is a retic x burm hybrid.

Very hard to breed the two AND have viable offspring so is reflected in the price. I think they're about £1k now''


----------



## Tominho35 (Feb 25, 2008)

and according to highendherps.com a cat eater is an afrock x burm
confusing really!!!!


----------



## lefty (Jun 2, 2008)

moes are alot cheaper!!! even with shipping from germany


----------



## Tominho35 (Feb 25, 2008)

dunno i found an old thread by fangio but didnt know how to quote lol found out after!


----------



## lefty (Jun 2, 2008)

Tominho35 said:


> and according to highendherps.com a cat eater is an afrock x burm
> confusing really!!!!


sorry thats right mate. i got it the wrong way round. burm x retic is the bateater. its a bit confusing isnt it? the burm x retic [until we know which one is which lol] is the hardest to bred and seems to be down to pot luck. but there are a few in germany that are breeding regular but only to full burms or full retics. the off spring from both seem to look more like normal burms with slightly different pattern. i know theres even an albino bateater about some where. i think i saw it on an american site.


----------



## Tominho35 (Feb 25, 2008)

i love the look of the bat eaters but im not sure about the breeding either! for instance what if you were to pu a super dwarf male retic to a female burm would there be any differnece in size or not as i know dwarfs are still debated about as to whether or not their size is genetic or fixed with locality?!?!?

:bashmy head feels like this now) lol


----------



## snakes11573 (Aug 16, 2008)

BarneyM said:


> a carpet and a burm or whatever wont breed as their not both in the same family - though a carpet python has been bred to a tree python as they are both morelia


and neither are corns or kings, or gophers and corns and.......so on but all have managed to produce offspring to date.


----------



## Tominho35 (Feb 25, 2008)

technically they are still all colubrids but that brings up the question of whether it would be possible to cross any of the heterodons with aother species?


----------



## lefty (Jun 2, 2008)

Tominho35 said:


> i love the look of the bat eaters but im not sure about the breeding either! for instance what if you were to pu a super dwarf male retic to a female burm would there be any differnece in size or not as i know dwarfs are still debated about as to whether or not their size is genetic or fixed with locality?!?!?
> 
> :bashmy head feels like this now) lol


id love to see what you would get from a purple phase retic and an albino green burm. now that would be a looker


----------



## Tominho35 (Feb 25, 2008)

imagine it lol
a green burm with purple retic pattern (dribbles uncontrollably)


----------



## lefty (Jun 2, 2008)

Tominho35 said:


> imagine it lol
> a green burm with purple retic pattern (dribbles uncontrollably)


theres alot of keyboards getting dribbled on with that thought lol!!


----------



## snakes11573 (Aug 16, 2008)

also there are the BHP X womas, carpets x womas. The world is your oyster Rodders.

Snakes seem to break the barriers which seem to restrict the mammalian world. The cross genus crosses as seen in the colubrid species, corns x kings, gophers x corns etc. have produced fertile offspring which bucks the trend when you know that a mule (a horse / donkey hybrid) is sterile. It would be like us being crossed with a chimp and having a hybrid child (one hairy little bugger) that is fully capable of starting their own species!

Snakes are truly remarkable or maybe, just maybe there maybe some more re-classification of their species required?


----------



## Tominho35 (Feb 25, 2008)

snakes11573 said:


> also there are the BHP X womas, carpets x womas. The world is your oyster Rodders.
> 
> It would be like us being crossed with a chimp and having a hybrid child (one hairy little bugger) that is fully capable of starting their own species!
> 
> ...


----------



## lefty (Jun 2, 2008)

Tominho35 said:


> snakes11573 said:
> 
> 
> > also there are the BHP X womas, carpets x womas. The world is your oyster Rodders.
> ...


----------



## Tominho35 (Feb 25, 2008)

why oh why was george bush pure bred???


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

This is all really cool stuff guys cant thank you enough if you discover any more the in the forum be sure to let me know as i would like to eventually try this but need to learn about breeding the same species first and then move on to more complecated stuff 

Thankyou all once again enjoy the thread 
and just be sure to let me know on new discoveries :no1:


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

imagine iguanas x'd with anoles....


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

:lol2: that would be a site to see


----------



## snakes11573 (Aug 16, 2008)

Tominho35 said:


> snakes11573 said:
> 
> 
> > also there are the BHP X womas, carpets x womas. The world is your oyster Rodders.
> ...


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

snakes11573 said:


> Tominho35 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know but good call seeing as I have a bengal cat (domestic x Asian leopard cat) which if I had not had his balls cut off would be fertile.
> ...


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

The earlier posts stating that the snakes must be of the same family(?) are incorrect.If it were true the Bateaters,Cateaters,Burmballs,Superballs and Macklot x Carpets would not have been viable not to mention all the hundreds of elaphe x lampropeltis hybrids that have been produced for years.Once again the same guy talking like he knows all,when in fact has no clue.What a surprise.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Barry.M said:


> The earlier posts stating that the snakes must be of the same family(?) are incorrect.If it were true the Bateaters,Cateaters,Burmballs,Superballs and Macklot x Carpets would not have been viablebnot to mention all the hundreds of elaphe x lampropeltis hybrids that have been produced for years.


Technically speaking, Bateaters, Cateaters, Burmballs and Superballs are all crosses between animals of the genus _Python_; Carplots and Carpondros are a genus _Morelia_ cross.

Now, where it gets more interesting is where you get intergenera crosses - Carpalls being _Python_ X _Morelia_ although they're both in the same family (_Pythonidae_). Likewise, Corn/Gophers are _Pantherophis_ X _Pituophis_ - both in subfamily _Colubrinae_ and family _Colubridae_.

But it'd be pretty unlikely to see an animal from genus _Pantherophis_ cross successfully to an animal from genus _Morelia_... no matter how interesting Carporn might be.


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

Ssthisto said:


> Technically speaking, Bateaters, Cateaters, Burmballs and Superballs are all crosses between animals of the genus _Python_; Carplots and Carpondros are a genus _Morelia_ cross.
> 
> Now, where it gets more interesting is where you get intergenera crosses - Carpalls being _Python_ X _Morelia_ although they're both in the same family (_Pythonidae_). Likewise, Corn/Gophers are _Pantherophis_ X _Pituophis_ - both in subfamily _Colubrinae_ and family _Colubridae_.
> 
> But it'd be pretty unlikely to see an animal from genus _Pantherophis_ cross successfully to an animal from genus _Morelia_... no matter how interesting Carporn might be.


I only used the term family as it was the term used in the posts I was referring to,the posts were indicating that unless of the same 'types' of python,such as carpondro's for example being both morelia,that they wouldn't breed.The hybridisation of such species as Liasis Macklotti x Morelia or Regius x Molurus Bivittatus for example put paid to that theory.Perhaps I didn't word it so well,if so my apologies.


----------



## rav06 (Aug 7, 2008)

wouldnt cross breeding ultimately be destroying both species by means of reproduction and population

someone correct me if im wrong


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

rav06 said:


> wouldnt cross breeding ultimately be destroying both species by means of reproduction and population
> 
> someone correct me if im wrong


Pretty much, but it seems to happen to an extent in nature. Humans do it too to an extent but people place that more philosophically than scientifically. From what i know corns are actually hybrids. Crossbreeding shouldn't be encouraged really but despite that id love a burmball but id never breed it. (Burm X royal) Meddling with nature is what humans seem to do best however.


----------



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

How to make a hybrid.Junglecorns.
I have been asked many times how to make a hybrid snake.So I'll share a few tips from many years experience.

I would not advise beginners to try this.

1/ Have male and female of both snake species.

2/  I have found it best that the snakes are older and have already had a few years of breeding behind them.The reasons for this are that older snakes usually are more relaxed about being handled and having you put your hands in the viv and also will be more use to having other snakes in with them.

3/ Have the viv at a comfortable height, you may need to get your hands in there quickly to either break them up or move the females tail end.

4/ Having a cold tap close by would be very helpful, if one of them sees the other as dinner you may need to make a run for the taps.Holding them under a tap usually will make them let go.

5/ The two species of snakes are close to each other in location and type.

6/ Put male and female king together, at the same time male and female corn together in different vivs, when both pairs of snakes are ready to mate.The mood should be totally on breeding and things like food and the stress of meeting another species should be out of their minds.Remove the females and swap one of them over.I find it's best to have the male being the corn and the female being the king.The mating place would be in the males viv, where he would feel more confident.This may not work, you may have to have the pair of corns together while the female king is still in with them, this is where things get hard, he will be totally fixed on the corn female so you may have to move the male corns lower body on to the kings body.You may have to try this many times before any success, it might not even happen.I hope I've made you think about this before going ahead and that it's not as easy as just putting two snakes together.You have to know your snakes well, be prepared for the worst to happen,and that it can be dangerous and stressful for the snakes.


----------



## Notoriousskunk (Nov 20, 2008)

interesting thread any one got any pics i found sum of a :idea:


----------



## Notoriousskunk (Nov 20, 2008)

*Superballpython*


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

I've got a Savu x Carpet.


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

RITE OK this is doing my head in?:bash:
Is there anyone on here which has cross bred a snake? if so could you post some pics up.

Dont worry i am not going to be trying this myself? but i am curiouse in this feild of study?

I would particularly like to see a pic of the (bat eater) as i have had very few results on google Thanks Guys
in advance.
: victory:


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

bump:whistling2:


----------



## Liam09 (Jul 25, 2008)

you can with dragons

a bearded dragon and a rankins dragon = victins(sp) dragon


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

liamlewis said:


> you can with dragons
> 
> a bearded dragon and a rankins dragon = victins(sp) dragon


 
cool : victory:


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

bump any1: victory:


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

todays bump anyone: victory: if i am unable to see a pic of the bat eater ol cry...

the internet has very little in regards to crosreeding.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

We're now pretty sure that our younger tegu Chess is a hybrid/intergrade of an Argentine black and white (_Tupinambis merianae)_ crossed to a _T. teguixin_ or _T. duseni_ - her proportions are completely wrong for an Argie, but her colouring is wrong for her to be a Colombian or pure_ duseni_.


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

Ssthisto said:


> We're now pretty sure that our younger tegu Chess is a hybrid/intergrade of an Argentine black and white (_Tupinambis merianae)_ crossed to a _T. teguixin_ or _T. duseni_ - her proportions are completely wrong for an Argie, but her colouring is wrong for her to be a Colombian or pure_ duseni_.


 
cool: victory:


----------



## cavan (Mar 2, 2009)

Ssthisto said:


> snakes11573 said:
> 
> 
> > Ligers and Tigons are not sterile - you can get Ti-Tigons, Ti-Ligers and so on by breeding back to the pure species.
> ...


----------

